
Leveraging the power of roaring bitmap in Tinder recommendations - realfun
https://medium.com/tinder-engineering/how-we-improved-our-performance-using-elasticsearch-plugins-part-2-b051da2ee85b
======
realfun
Roaring bitmap works surprisingly better than bloom filter in Elastic-search
as skip list plugin, completely beats the built-in skip list function.

